# LYNX



## Darek.S (Apr 24, 2011)

Since this is my very first post on this forum, I should probably say few words before I post any of my shots . My name is Darek, I live in UK and I'm 17 (18 in May). Recently I have got into Commercial/Advertising Photography and I have some plans for the future that are to do with that . I' ve been photographing for about four years and over the past two years I have started to do commercial shots of mainly products. I would love to get some feedback on my work and see what you think of it, thanks a lot and here is my latest shot, it took me quite a lot of time, personally I feel proud of it but lets hear what you lot think of it.


----------



## Darek.S (Apr 25, 2011)

well...anyone??


----------



## Christie Photo (May 5, 2011)

Hi, Darek.

It's a bit tough to give a critique of your photography with the added graphics in place.  Adding graphics will be of no value to a client buying photography.

As for the photo work, I'd say you quite a way to go on doing this type of shot.  You need more control of the highlights on the can.  I think I'm seeing some knurls on the black top.  More detail (texture) is necessary.  It seems the overall exposure is a bit deep.

Perhaps a better exercise would be making a nice, clean image of the product on a seamless background.

I hope this helps.

-Pete


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 7, 2011)

Hi Darek, I'm a manager in the creative dept of a global company so I can appreciate the graphics and the photography. I like the overall graphics treatment, looks very contemporary and clean. Careful though it's really similar to other graphics I've seen lately. The silo of the product looks a little bit rough but at this resolution its tough to tell. Do you use the pen tool in PS to cut out your products? If not you need to be to get a clean anti aliased edge. The lighting of the product is good from the aspect that there aren't any glaring errors, its a safe approach. I'd say keeping the logo most prominent is goal #1 and you've achieved that, however the lighting could definitely be more dynamic and interesting, showing more texture, a bit more contrast, etc... Overall great work!


----------

